# Making funny sound in throat



## Morganhorse2003 (Apr 17, 2009)

My great dane puppy had her ears cropped 3 days ago (please no comments on the cropping) and since coming back from the vets, has had a funny sound in her throat. It almost sounds like she needs to clear her throat, sounds like there's mucus in there. Any body have any ideas what this might be?


----------



## YouMeandPupMakes3 (Jun 10, 2009)

I am by no means an expert, but could it be kennel cough? I would take her back to the vet, if I were you. She could have picked up a virus or something there.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

I had some cats spayed at a vet that uses inhalant anesthetic, and the after-surgery care sheet said that they might cough for awhile due to the intubation. Probably that's the problem. But if it doesn't clear up very soon, call your vet to ask. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## adya (Jul 18, 2009)

Morganhorse2003 said:


> My great dane puppy had her ears cropped 3 days ago (please no comments on the cropping) and since coming back from the vets, has had a funny sound in her throat. It almost sounds like she needs to clear her throat, sounds like there's mucus in there. Any body have any ideas what this might be?


 PLEASE:.CHECK for KENNEL COUGH. You don't want viruses or bacteria in your dog...


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

Willowy said:


> I had some cats spayed at a vet that uses inhalant anesthetic, and the after-surgery care sheet said that they might cough for awhile due to the intubation. Probably that's the problem. But if it doesn't clear up very soon, call your vet to ask. Better safe than sorry.


I would agree with this. Trac-tubes can sometimes cause irritation to the throat.


----------



## happygirl (Jul 17, 2009)

Is the dog coughing? Not trying to scare you but my dog had a swollen heart after being put to sleep for a tooth pulling & dental. The day after his dental, he started having a hoarse cough so I took him back to vet. X-rays showed enlarged heart. They should've given him antibiotics before the dental because they think the bacteria from his mouth went to his heart. Either that or the anesthesia didn't agree with him. Hopefully it's just something minor but it's worth getting checked.


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

I would also agree that it is most likely from having the anesthesia tube down his throat during the surgery. It's very common to have irritation from the tube. If it doesn't clear up in a couple of days you should call your vet.


----------



## Morganhorse2003 (Apr 17, 2009)

Thanks guys. The sound has cleared up now. I am guessing that it was from the anesthesia. She never had a cough, just sounded like she needed to clear her throat.


----------

